
Why Didn't Nokia Use Android? Because That Would Be Giving Up - rodh257
http://m.gizmodo.com/5758807/why-didnt-nokia-use-android-because-that-would-be-giving-up
======
divtxt
A load of crock and, from the stock drop, everyone knows it. As the article
states, it's simple risk vs payoff - nothing wrong with either choice.

Of course, with Android, there's the extra risk of Nokia software engineers
"innovating" in the software and UI. :)

